# Where I can get DVD -8X, 16X Blank Media ?



## softmind (Jan 24, 2005)

Dear friends,

Where I can get "DVD-8X, 16X, 8GB Duel Layer Blank Media"  price details of above media. 

kindly help me  

regards 

your
softmind@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2005)

Well Where Ya From????
Cause In Mumbai Even Lamington Road Has Very Less Stock Of Dual Layer DVD's......The DVD+R's Of 4x Write Speeds Of Moserbaer,Samung Were Available @Rs.50......The Rest Branded Were Quite Costly Like Around Rs.150 And Rs.250......Also One Shop Offered A Whole MoserBaer 10Pack Sprindle For Rs.325.....Go For a Bulk Purchase as The Come At a Lot Cheaper Price  

Try Posting Ur Query In The Bazaar Section May Be There are a Few Sellers Of Blank DVD's There


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 24, 2005)

..local DVD media, 20rs perpiece...palika bazaar,delhi!!!!

cheap na???!!
have burned 2/3 discs only...so cant vote on its stability!!


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 24, 2005)

those princo blank dvds for rs 20 are pure crap

they get scratched even when kept in case

i have just used it a couple of times to install windows xp sp2 and it got scratched badly

so never go for the cheap ones

atleast  get some better ones which are cost effective


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 24, 2005)

Yup sourabh is right, princo is shit ! Although there is a better option @ 25rs of Edgetec disc. The label on it claims that it's made by Moser Baer India. I have burnt around 4-5 discs right now and haven't got a coaster. Normally i go for Moser Baer pro media which costs 40-50 per piece.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 25, 2005)

Edgetec

never heard this before

are they good enuf for a cheap option ??

where do u get it from

i dont get it in MULUND, THANE, DADAR !!


----------



## AlienTech (Jan 25, 2005)

Moser Baer makes OEM disks for lots of people, edgetech seems to be owned by Moser Baer itself to sell cheap media like Sony own aiwa.. Most disks in India are 2x or 4x. The quality of edgetec is not as good as genuinine moser baer... They also sell it as immation, but it can also be optodiskr01 which looks to be slightly better quality. For some strange reason the quality of edgetec I got the last few times was really really bad.. The top covering was bubbling and there was dirt on the other side.. The packaging looked new still.. So maybe the weather spoils the disks. I did find some 8X media, but even if the cover is the same, the disks seems to be any they can find and barely writable.. japanese are much much much better than german disks.. Moser baer uses mitsubishi techonology.. To get any kind of decent 8x media that will last more than 6 months even if you can get it written, ask someone from singapoore or taiwan or us to get you some ricohjpn's or yudens etc... Those cost like $1 a piece or more (so prob $2-$3 in india)... But its the only ones I seen people regularely get to work @ 8x... Those TDK's +R's seem to be ricohjpn's... All those other rs20 disks.. forget it! I woudnt use them to store anything worthwhile... Never get non-name brands as the chinese really have no clue how to make dvd's.. Maybe in another 2-3 years.. The germans neither...


----------

